# Nyererei with Haplochromis limax red chest?



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I have 2m/5f P. Nyererei ruti island in a 5 foot 120 gallon tank with a trio of P. red fin piebalds. I had 8 H. blue fire fins in with them but as they grew out their colors were too much like the nyererei so I moved them. I have 2m/1 female adult H. Limax red chest that were always hiding in a 55 gallon tank. I moved the limax in the 120 with the nyererei and red fins. One male nyererei and limax keep sparring off. I think they are just setting up territories. Should I worry about cross breedinng? They both have alot of red but in different places.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi take a look if one male of the species do courtship the female of the other species, if so yu'll have to move them.
xris


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I will be keeping a close eye on them.


----------

